# A new pax game with ratings



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Two days ago I had two riders. I noticed the account was rated a 4.6 or there about. The trip went great. Good conversation, navigation was on the mark and even stopped for a moment at 7-11. At the end of the trip the rider passed me a $5 and said that he was sorry but he could only give me 3 stars. I was shocked and asked why. The rider said "haven't you heard? Us riders are tired of drivers giving good riders bad ratings. They give us a 5 star and then change it later. That is bull crap and this is the way ppl are going to start dealing with you guys." I was shocked and defended myself and the perfect trip. The rider apologized again and said that I rate him less than a 5 he will tell uber that I screwed something up. Then they got out. 

Last night same deal a female got in and we had a quick ride. All went great! Before she got out she gave me essentially the same as story as the person previously. Good ride but got to give you a 3 and then the same threat if I gave her less than a 5 star. I asked her why this is going on. She smiled and said "the drivers forum that you all use to trash your riders is public and riders watch it too".

Today my two 3 stars popped up. WHAT is going on!!! This is crap. The game that is being played with drivers going back and changing ratings on riders may be back firing. And Uber is not vetting the ratings under 5.0 very well unless the pax is giving uber a BS story.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Update of sorts: I did some checking and both riders live in the same high rise. Hmmm.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Do you have video of it? If so, send to uber and see if they will change it.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

No. Do not use video.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Two days ago I had two riders. I noticed the account was rated a 4.6 or there about. The trip went great. Good conversation, navigation was on the mark and even stopped for a moment at 7-11. At the end of the trip the rider passed me a $5 and said that he was sorry but he could only give me 3 stars. I was shocked and asked why. The rider said "haven't you heard? Us riders are tired of drivers giving good riders bad ratings. They give us a 5 star and then change it later. That is bull crap and this is the way ppl are going to start dealing with you guys." I was shocked and defended myself and the perfect trip. The rider apologized again and said that I rate him less than a 5 he will tell uber that I screwed something up. Then they got out.
> 
> Last night same deal a female got in and we had a quick ride. All went great! Before she got out she gave me essentially the same as story as the person previously. Good ride but got to give you a 3 and then the same threat if I gave her less than a 5 star. I asked her why this is going on. She smiled and said "the drivers forum that you all use to trash your riders is public and riders watch it too".
> 
> Today my two 3 stars popped up. WHAT is going on!!! This is crap. The game that is being played with drivers going back and changing ratings on riders may be back firing. And Uber is not vetting the ratings under 5.0 very well unless the pax is giving uber a BS story.


It's entirely possible. Riders are very curious about Uber. I'm sure some of them find this forum and see what a few drivers post. A fire fight on ratings will burn both sides.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

thus why I also like facebook groups. some of them insist on proving driver profile. Sure, you can fake that. But it takes a little (very little) more effort than joining this site.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm sorry I find the whole story really difficult to believe. I know occasionally a rider appears in the form but the vast bast majority wouldn't even have reason to know about it, much less spread an idea to start 3-starring drivers (and telling them about.) It's all a bit too bizarre.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Thats just couple of people who cares about their rating. 1 star them after a week to be sure you will never get them again and move on. 3 star is not that bad. Its good thing the first one tipped you. In the end we are doing it for the money. F them all.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm sorry I find the whole story really difficult to believe. I know occasionally a rider appears in the form but the vast bast majority wouldn't even have reason to know about it, much less spread an idea to start 3-starring drivers (and telling them about.) It's all a bit too bizarre.


Thank you for your input.



Laino said:


> Thats just couple of people who cares about their rating. 1 star them after a week to be sure you will never get them again and move on. 3 star is not that bad. Its good thing the first one tipped you. In the end we are doing it for the money. F them all.


Did just that. 1 star to both. Talked to support. They said they will review the ratings of both trips again. They won't tell me the reasons given by both riders but did say it was a "questionable " . Both reasons for the 3 stars were the same. Hmmm


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

1 star both of em.
Give more rides to reasonable people to undo the 3's.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> 1 star both of em.
> Give more rides to reasonable people to undo the 3's.


You are right. I just hate the idea of getting involved in rating wars. I am an adult.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Or just ask some of your friends to ping you and give you 5 stars. If the minimum spend is 5 dollars you can get 20 5stars for just 25 dollars paid as a fee to uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Two days ago I had two riders. I noticed the account was rated a 4.6 or there about. The trip went great. Good conversation, navigation was on the mark and even stopped for a moment at 7-11. At the end of the trip the rider passed me a $5 and said that he was sorry but he could only give me 3 stars. I was shocked and asked why. The rider said "haven't you heard? Us riders are tired of drivers giving good riders bad ratings. They give us a 5 star and then change it later. That is bull crap and this is the way ppl are going to start dealing with you guys." I was shocked and defended myself and the perfect trip. The rider apologized again and said that I rate him less than a 5 he will tell uber that I screwed something up. Then they got out.
> 
> Last night same deal a female got in and we had a quick ride. All went great! Before she got out she gave me essentially the same as story as the person previously. Good ride but got to give you a 3 and then the same threat if I gave her less than a 5 star. I asked her why this is going on. She smiled and said "the drivers forum that you all use to trash your riders is public and riders watch it too".
> 
> Today my two 3 stars popped up. WHAT is going on!!! This is crap. The game that is being played with drivers going back and changing ratings on riders may be back firing. And Uber is not vetting the ratings under 5.0 very well unless the pax is giving uber a BS story.


Tell him he is on dashcam.
That you will prosecute him for extortion if you dont see 5 stars and 3 uber badges by the end of the night.
1 star him and report him to uber.

Set his house on fire.
Super gluing doors and windows shut is optional.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Laino said:


> Thats just couple of people who cares about their rating. 1 star them after a week to be sure you will never get them again and move on. 3 star is not that bad. Its good thing the first one tipped you. In the end we are doing it for the money. F them all.


Perhaps no longer accept pings from that address/building?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Perhaps no longer accept pings from that address/building?


And what better way to exclude building from acceptance, than BURNING IT TO THE GROUND !


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Share address so other drivers can avoid unfair low ratings and possible deactivation.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Two days ago I had two riders. I noticed the account was rated a 4.6 or there about. The trip went great. Good conversation, navigation was on the mark and even stopped for a moment at 7-11. At the end of the trip the rider passed me a $5 and said that he was sorry but he could only give me 3 stars. I was shocked and asked why. The rider said "haven't you heard? Us riders are tired of drivers giving good riders bad ratings. They give us a 5 star and then change it later. That is bull crap and this is the way ppl are going to start dealing with you guys." I was shocked and defended myself and the perfect trip. The rider apologized again and said that I rate him less than a 5 he will tell uber that I screwed something up. Then they got out.
> 
> Last night same deal a female got in and we had a quick ride. All went great! Before she got out she gave me essentially the same as story as the person previously. Good ride but got to give you a 3 and then the same threat if I gave her less than a 5 star. I asked her why this is going on. She smiled and said "the drivers forum that you all use to trash your riders is public and riders watch it too".
> 
> Today my two 3 stars popped up. WHAT is going on!!! This is crap. The game that is being played with drivers going back and changing ratings on riders may be back firing. And Uber is not vetting the ratings under 5.0 very well unless the pax is giving uber a BS story.


Why did you pick up a rider with a 4.6 rating?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Two days ago I had two riders. I noticed the account was rated a 4.6 or there about. The trip went great. Good conversation, navigation was on the mark and even stopped for a moment at 7-11. At the end of the trip the rider passed me a $5 and said that he was sorry but he could only give me 3 stars. I was shocked and asked why. The rider said "haven't you heard? Us riders are tired of drivers giving good riders bad ratings. They give us a 5 star and then change it later. That is bull crap and this is the way ppl are going to start dealing with you guys." I was shocked and defended myself and the perfect trip. The rider apologized again and said that I rate him less than a 5 he will tell uber that I screwed something up. Then they got out.
> 
> Last night same deal a female got in and we had a quick ride. All went great! Before she got out she gave me essentially the same as story as the person previously. Good ride but got to give you a 3 and then the same threat if I gave her less than a 5 star. I asked her why this is going on. She smiled and said "the drivers forum that you all use to trash your riders is public and riders watch it too".
> 
> Today my two 3 stars popped up. WHAT is going on!!! This is crap. The game that is being played with drivers going back and changing ratings on riders may be back firing. And Uber is not vetting the ratings under 5.0 very well unless the pax is giving uber a BS story.


Where is this building..Address please.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Where is this building..Address please.


1451 24th. Denver. The ball park lofts.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> Did just that. 1 star to both. Talked to support. They said they will review the ratings of both trips again. They won't tell me the reasons given by both riders but did say it was a "questionable " . Both reasons for the 3 stars were the same. Hmmm


Glad you got it resolved, as much as possible.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why did you pick up a rider with a 4.6 rating?


In our market we have to be very carefully with our acceptance rates. I normally have no issues with low rated riders. They are normally just rowdy which is fine with me. My wheels are indestructible. Not much we can do here as acceptance is a big deal.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> In our market we have to be very carefully with our acceptance rates. I normally have no issues with low rated riders. They are normally just rowdy which is fine with me. My wheels are indestructible. Not much we can do here as acceptance is a big deal.


Cancellation rates matter. Acceptance rates not so much


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> 1 star both of em.
> Give more rides to reasonable people to undo the 3's.


Exactly.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

I would accept the ping next time, stay where you are for as long as it takes them to cancel the ride, collect the cancellation fee and move on. They cannot rate you if the ride is cancelled and soon enough will catch on that nobody will pick them up any longer due to their BS. If they cancel the ride it's all on them.


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Update of sorts: I did some checking and both riders live in the same high rise. Hmmm.


which high rise? I'll loiter under the highrise untill they request me, dashcam them, and if they pull 3* shenanigans, send>to uber and YoutubeThem.

nevermind, got it.to bad its in.Denver


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Get a dash cam, start recording. Do it now.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Dash cam is not a going deal in Denver. I tried it for a day. Just used my go-pro with the required notice on the dash board. Did not go well at all. Did 19 trips. 7 trips said turnoff or I am out. All but two of the remaining suggested I get rid of it as it is intrusive and asked me to turn it off. My rating was threatened by 8 of the trips. I have a 4.98 after 3400 trips. Can't afford to screw it up. But thank you for the idea.


----------

